# Bellator 81 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 81 takes place in 6 days November 16th at 6:30 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 11 fights before the event starts. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 9 out of 11 it will be doubled. 




> Rich Clementi vs. Marcin Held
> Dave Jansen vs. Ricardo Tirloni
> Dustin Neace vs. Marlon Sandro
> Jonas Billstein vs. Perry Filkins
> ...




Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
IcemanCometh
OHKO
SmackyBear
OUSoonersOU


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for the win.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

In in have picks to you shortly. Also might want to remove McGuane as he is a POS link below.
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/11/10/3628192/bellator-dan-mcguane-off-upcoming-card-due-to-manslaughter


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

In. This time I'll actually make my picks.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

IcemanCometh said:


> In in have picks to you shortly. Also might want to remove McGuane as he is a POS link below.
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/11/10/3628192/bellator-dan-mcguane-off-upcoming-card-due-to-manslaughter


Thanks for the link, IcemanCometh. I took McGuane's fight off the card in the OP. But if they give Mucitelli a new opponent everybody can send picks again or just that one.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Weighs has Catchweight Feature Fight(210): 
Matt Uhde (209.5) vs. Mike Mucitelli (209.5)so I guess I will send you who I think wins that one shortly dude.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Happens in Bellator.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Happens in Bellator.


What do you mean?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Doing SO badly for this card :confused02: I actually tried to analyse their recent opponents as well rather than just looking at their records this time... Seems like that ain't working. Oh well :thumbsdown:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ah it was just the prelims though, anything could happen on the main card just getting started. If you can't see it on tv anybody, they stream it on Spike Tv's website Here or if you like tiny viewing windows this is your place Here.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 81 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Rich Clementi *Wrong*
> Dave Jansen *Right*
> Marlon Sandro *Right*
> Jonas Billstein *Wrong*
> ...


OHKO


> Rich Clementi *Wrong*
> Dave Jansen *Right*
> Marlon Sandro *Right*
> Jonas Billstein *Wrong*
> ...


IcemanCometh


> Held *Right*
> Jansen *Right*
> Sandro *Right*
> Billstein *Wrong*
> ...


OUSOONERSOU


> Held *Right*
> Tirloni *Wrong*
> Sandro *Right*
> Billstein *Wrong*
> ...


SmackyBear


> Marcin Held *Right*
> Dave Jansen *Right*
> Marlon Sandro *Right*
> Jonas Billstein *Wrong*
> ...


So as you can see, congrats to the winner of the half a million credit prize with some amazing smacky picking is... SmackyBear!

Thanks again to all you guys who play, doesn't look like Bellator is going anywhere like Strikeforce so as long as you want to keep picking neither will we.

These were the fight results...



> Main Card
> 
> 155 lbs.: Marcin Held def. Rich Clementi via submission (toe hold) at 3:24 of round two
> 155 lbs.: Dave Jansen def. Ricardo Tirloni via split decision
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

At least I wasn't last this time around.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> At least I wasn't last this time around.


Me this time :shame01: Promise I will do better the next card!

Great job by SmackyBear!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

damn if that split decision would have went the other way I would have won. So close.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It happens. All we can do is move on.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> It happens. All we can do is move on.


Yep. Never leave it in the hands of the judges :thumb02:
Congrats to SmackyBear


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is such a true statement.


----------

